# Maher 6 Live Stream



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

Gents,

Tomorrow evening, Monday, April 18th at 8:00PM, the University of Michigan Symphony Orchestra will be live streaming a performance of Mahler's 6th Symphony. Kenneth Kiesler, Professor of Conducting and Director of Orchestras at U-Mich will be conducting.

I hope you have the opportunity to enjoy this performance from the comfort of your home.

To those on the threads local to Ann Arbor, I encourage you to get tickets and attend if you are interested and able. It should be an incredible performance.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## Suit of Nettles (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks for the heads-up, Chris. As it happens, I'm working with a Michigan composition alum who speaks very highly of that orchestra's work, so I'm very interested to get a chance to hear them live, even at a remove.


----------

